# Notable GBAtemp Members



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello people, I suddenly came with a (game?) idea.

What I ask you there, is:

- Tell who, in your opinion, is a notable GBAtemp member
- Explain why he/she is noteworthy. Contributions, actions, posts, reliability, fun etc.
- Give a general description of the said member, and convince people about your opinion

So, what I want you to do, just tell me who is a Temper that must stay in memories.

Also, just to be clear, this is not a favoritism/cult/3ds thread/4chanism maymay thread. This is a (semi) serious discussion in this hole of the forum. Tell me who is by the greatest. Not necessarly your favorite member, but someone you appreciate.

So, let it be. Who do you think is a notable GBAtemp member?


----------



## Lucar (Oct 24, 2015)

ihaveamac. He's very helpful to everyone, and is insanely nice to everyone. And he owns a Mac, so...


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2015)

Lucar said:


> ihaveamac. He's very helpful to everyone, and is insanely nice to everyone. And he owns a Mac, so...


I have to agree with you


----------



## nxwing (Oct 24, 2015)

All GBAtemp Staff that haven't been banned. They help us a lot in rmeoving shitposts and they're really cool people. They make sure GBAtemp is safe and will run on until the end of time.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 24, 2015)

Lucar said:


> ihaveamac. He's very helpful to everyone, and is insanely nice to everyone. And he owns a Mac, so...


How is that a good thing? Macs are overpriced. Just build your own PC and install Hackintosh instead.

I'd say @capito27 is a notable member since he made the Pasta CFW thread.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> How is that a good thing? Macs are overpriced. Just build your own PC and install Hackintosh instead.
> 
> I'd say @capito27 is a notable member since he made the Pasta CFW thread.


You Margen67 are a notable person since you like almost everything :3


----------



## The Minish LAN (Oct 24, 2015)

03bgood.
CAUSE HE JUST GOT BANNED AYYY LMAO


----------



## Vipera (Oct 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> All GBAtemp Staff that haven't been banned. They help us a lot in rmeoving shitposts and they're really cool people. They make sure GBAtemp is safe and will run on until the end of time.


Damn man, keep some saliva for the stamps.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 24, 2015)

I think... p1ngp0ng! Yes, because.....

No, no. Can't do that one. He's absolutely horrendous.

Ummm, Vinscool! Senpai is a good man. But he didnever give me vinsmod.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 24, 2015)

I already have a list, see sig. These are people that have contributed something I've found useful, have helped me or others, or just have alot of posts I think are funny.

Edit, also I'll note Margen67 here. He keeps the like system balanced. Or unbalanceded, which is just as well for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2015)

@The Minish LAN 
'CAUSE HIS PERSONALITY IS AS GOOD AS MINE 2 DAY


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 24, 2015)

@ComeTurismO CUZ YA KNOW, 2 DAY HIS JUS MAD YU NOW?
U MAD VINNY?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 24, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> @ComeTurismO CUZ YA KNOW, 2 DAY HIS JUS MAD YU NOW?
> U MAD VINNY?


I AM A GOOD PERSON, NOTABLE 2 DAY BUT VINNY IS SUPERIOR AND MORE NOTABLE THAN ME 2 DAY. PLEASE UNDERSTAND™

-VINNY IS NOTABLE 4 BEING THE VINNY GAWD 2 DAY.
- CHERRY PIE IS NOTABLE 4 BEING THE GOOD SHIT 2 DAY.
- MARGEN67, CAUSE WHO DOESN'T LIKE MARGEN67 2 DAY/
- 2HACK, CAUSE WHO DOESN'T LIKE 2HACK 2 DAY?
- TOTALINSANITY4, CAUSE WHO DOESN'T LIKE TOTALINSANITY4 2 DAY?
- NOCTOSPHERE, CAUSE HE LIKES ME 2 DAY.
- AND MANY MORE 2 DAY!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 24, 2015)

LINK OBAMAD


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I AM A GOOD PERSON, NOTABLE 2 DAY BUT VINNY IS SUPERIOR AND MORE NOTABLE THAN ME 2 DAY. PLEASE UNDERSTAND™
> 
> -VINNY IS NOTABLE 4 BEING THE VINNY GAWD 2 DAY.
> - CHERRY PIE IS NOTABLE 4 BEING THE GOOD SHIT 2 DAY.
> ...


wow, i must be really invaluable.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> wow, i must be really invaluable.


Ah, due to I haven't talked to you in a while, I kind of forgot about you! But yeah! You are notable!


----------



## jDSX (Oct 25, 2015)

Imma no one


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Imma no one


I love you!  you belong in the many more section


----------



## jDSX (Oct 25, 2015)

I AM LOVED 2 DAY!


----------



## Flame (Oct 25, 2015)

what a weird thread.

@VinsCool personalities talking about each other.



by the way notable member is @Crystal the Glaceon & @DinohScene

Cause they are cool, gay and helpful members.


straight man @Flame looking out for the gays.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I AM LOVED 2 DAY!


THE TONE OF 2 DAY WITH AN EXCLAMATION MARK IS VERY JOYUL 2 DAY!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2015)

Flame said:


> *snip


I appreciate the gesture, but I am actually pansexual. But cool and helpful is true too!  Thanks for being awesome!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

TIME 2 CONTINUE THE LIST 2 DAY:
@HaloEffect17 - BECAUSE WHO DOESN'T LIKE HALOEFFECT17?
@CIAwesome526 - BECAUSE
@migles - BECAUSE BECAUSE
@jDSX - BECAUSE BECAUSE BECAUSE
_TBC_


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 25, 2015)

Have to go with @migles.  He's the first guy who helped me out with a Wii problem when I first joined this community.  Helps a lot of people out of his own time.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> TIME 2 CONTINUE THE LIST 2 DAY:
> @HaloEffect17 - BECAUSE WHO DOESN'T LIKE HALOEFFECT17?
> @CIAwesome526 - BECAUSE
> @migles - BECAUSE BECAUSE
> ...


Not special enough, but thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ComeTurismO said:


> Ah, due to I haven't talked to you in a while, I kind of forgot about you! But yeah! You are notable!


Oh, just saw this! Yay!

So let's talk.

I'll start:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Not special enough, but thanks.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2015)

I think @p1ngpong  is the best because he begs you don't cry! ;O;


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2015)

no fanboyism please.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 25, 2015)

My pick on notable tempers are @TotalInsanity4 because he had useful post in the wiiu section that helped me and @ArnoDorian because he is cool.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 25, 2015)

@the_randomizer because of his epic moodswings XD.....ok he is banned, maybe @hundshamer then for being pretty much the only temper i talk to off gbatemp


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> @the_randomizer


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


gone but not forgotten  he commented on my youtube the other day.....so he is still about ....somewhere


----------



## hundshamer (Oct 25, 2015)

@gamesquest1 and @Ronhero, because they have both help guide people in how to use hacks when they are stuck. Both are knowledgeable, kind, and respectful. I've not seen them talk down to starters (aka noobs), and actually give them a hand without spitting out the normal "use the search button".


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 25, 2015)

@teampleb and @OctopusRift The two hate each other but when theyre helping people they do an awesome job


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

2 DAY, MY FAVS ARE @Red3agle (FOR BEING A GOOD FRIEND 2DAY) AND @VinsCool (BECAUSE HE'S ONE STEP CLOSER TO BECOMING MORE THAN GOD)


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 25, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> 2 DAY, MY FAVS ARE @Red3agle (FOR BEING A GOOD FRIEND 2DAY) AND @VinsCool (BECAUSE HE'S ONE STEP CLOSER TO BECOMING MORE THAN GOD)


@Voxel Studios THANK U 2DAY YOU ARE ALSO MY FRIEND 4EVA AND WHAT IS ONE STEP HIGHER THEN A GOD>\?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> @Voxel StudiosAND WHAT IS ONE STEP HIGHER THEN A GOD>\?


A...SUPERGOD!


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 25, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> A...SUPERGOD!


"I WISH FOR A WORLD WITH OUT GODS" - SHULK


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> "I WISH FOR A WORLD WITH OUT GODS" - SHULK


I SOLD XENOBLADE CHRONICLES. SORRY I DON'T GET THE REFERENCE 2DAY.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 25, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> I SOLD XENOBLADE CHRONICLES. SORRY I DON'T GET THE REFERENCE 2DAY.


I AM CRYING 2 DAY A 16YR OLD GIRL @glitterandgameing AND A 14YR OLD BOY @Voxel Studios MADE ME CRY 2DAY I AM NOT COOL 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> I AM CRYING 2 DAY A 16YR OLD GIRL @glitterandgameing AND A 14YR OLD BOY @Voxel Studios MADE ME CRY 2DAY I AM NOT COOL 2 DAY


WE TOTALLY NEED TO MAKE A "2DAY" THREAD 2DAY


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 25, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> WE TOTALLY NEED TO MAKE A "2DAY" THREAD 2DAY


when?


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 25, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> when?


 I MADE ONE 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> when?


LOL, 2DAY!


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 25, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> LOL, 2DAY!


LOOK AT THE THREADS 2 DAY M8


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 25, 2015)

This thread turned to shit quickly.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> This thread turned to shit quickly.


Sorry. I hope you reported us all.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> This thread turned to shit quickly.


This thread was a circle jerk anyway


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 25, 2015)

@Voxel Studios I'm usually on my phone so I don't see people's sigs. You can't steal my elite list idea.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> @Voxel Studios I'm usually on my phone so I don't see people's sigs. You can't steal my elite list idea.


Plz add me 2 your list, 2day!


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 25, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Plz add me 2 your list, 2day!


Only if you add me to yours


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Only if you add me to yours


DONE!


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 25, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> DONE!


Ditto


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Ditto


THANK YOU!!!!!

NOW YOU MUST FOLLOW ME! WE WILL START THE "FOLLOW VOXEL STUDIOS" CULT STARTING FROM 2DAY!


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 25, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> NOW YOU MUST FOLLOW ME! WE WILL START THE "FOLLOW VOXEL STUDIOS" CULT STARTING FROM 2DAY!


I'm down

Your profile is locked though. Only people you follow can follow you


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> I'm down


CHEERS 2DAY, MATE!


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 25, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I appreciate the gesture, but I am actually pansexual. But cool and helpful is true too!  Thanks for being awesome!


ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2015)

may I ask people to reread the op and start over properly?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> may I ask people to reread the op and start over properly?


Okay, boss!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Oct 25, 2015)

Thomas12345 is my favorite person on the Temp. I miss you buddy


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 25, 2015)

stop talking about everyone but me here
I'M CLEARLY THE BEST MEMBER GBATEMP EVER HAD 2 DAY


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 25, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> @TotalInsanity4 because he had useful post in the wiiu section that helped me


I'm honored  out of curiosity what did I help you with? XD


----------



## OctopusRift (Oct 25, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> @teampleb and @OctopusRift The two hate each other but when theyre helping people they do an awesome job


Thanks mate. <3 to @teampleb don't hate you mate.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 26, 2015)

OctopusRift said:


> Thanks mate. <3 to @teampleb don't hate you mate.


No hard feelings m8. I just changed my password to a randomly generated one. When I log out I won't be able to log back in.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2015)

teampleb said:


> No hard feelings m8. I just changed my password to a randomly generated one. When I log out I won't be able to log back in.


you take that suspension too seriously m8


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 26, 2015)

I want to say thanks to all the admin team for putting up with my constant compiling to them about the dumb fuck that is o3bgood I see we may have finally seen the back of him. I also want to put forward that dumbfuck I was just talking about o3bgood it was fun doing battle with you. Oh and Teampleb as well for going into battle with me against 03bgood and finally mashers for his excellent work on the 3ds homebrew launcher.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 26, 2015)

I want to thank @FAST6191 for helping me out this week, also mention @Red3agle for the interesting convo we had. 

But most of all @VinsCool because, vinny is love and vinny is life


----------



## Lucar (Oct 26, 2015)

OK, to be real:

@VinsCool and @ihaveamac are awesome users for many reasons.

They are helpful to almost every user here.
They both have a Friendly Attitude.
ihaveamac has a mac, so... I guess that's a thing?
VinsCool is possibly a member of the Illuminati.
EDIT: Posted before I finished. Whoops.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 26, 2015)

@teampleb was perma banned 
Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> @teampleb was perma banned
> Anyone know what happened?


WTF HE WAS PERMA-BANNED??


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 26, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> WTF HE WAS PERMA-BANNED??


Looks it. His profile is locked, I can't see his last activity.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 26, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> @teampleb was perma banned
> Anyone know what happened?


Looks like he set up another account with a different name and got caught and both accounts are now perma banned.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 26, 2015)

Marko76 said:


> Looks like he set up another account with a different name and got caught and both accounts are now perma banned.


I guess that would do it.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2015)

Lucar said:


> OK, to be real:
> 
> @VinsCool and @ihaveamac are awesome users for many reasons.
> 
> ...


Wow thank you. I did not expect to be in that list.


WeedZ1985 said:


> @teampleb was perma banned
> Anyone know what happened?


He was suspended, decided to pull a darkflare, but came back as LordBurrito. I knew it. I even told him in his profile page, and his reply let me believe I was right. 
Go figure why.


----------



## Lucar (Oct 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Wow thank you. I did not expect to be in that list.



Don't know whether to take that as sarcasm or not... Uh...


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2015)

Lucar said:


> Don't know whether to take that as sarcasm or not... Uh...


I was serious.

I did not expect to be a notable gbatemp member like you just described.


----------



## Lucar (Oct 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I was serious.
> 
> I did not expect to be a notable gbatemp member like you just described.



You are very welcome in that case!


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 2, 2015)

Chavosaur- hes funny, and a great review. Dedicated to GBAtemp in a way that is hard to find. 
Densetsu- for being a real mentor with japanese and forum related stuff in general. 
Neschn- has been gone a long while, but I follow him on Facebook. He makes metal and is a straight up bro. 
Snailface- was a great DS coder, I dont see him much anymore. 
Onclejulian- he keeps me in the loop with the wiiu scene
Tom Dildos- has always been helpful with anything ranging from computers to phones


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 2, 2015)

Nobody. Gbatemp isn't notable.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> Nobody. Gbatemp isn't notable.


let me just make a note of thiii.....waaaahhhhh its true, what is this sorcery


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 2, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> Nobody. Gbatemp isn't notable.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2015)

I nominate me, for being fabulous.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 2, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> I nominate me, for being fabulous.


I also nominate @DinohScene for being fabulous.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> I nominate me, for being fabulous.


Nominated for being fabulous.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 2, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> I nominate me, for being fabulous.


I fabulously nominate you











For being fabulous.


----------



## Chary (Nov 2, 2015)

Obviously Chavosaur, because he will lead us into a glorious world ruled by Xboxes.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 2, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> I nominate me, for being fabulous.


I, too, nominate you for being fabulous.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Nov 3, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> I nominate me, for being fabulous.


I vote for you for being fabulous.


----------



## daxtsu (Nov 3, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> I nominate me, for being fabulous.









FABULOUS! I'll toss a nomination in there too.


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 3, 2015)

Chary said:


> Obviously Chavosaur, because he will lead us into a glorious world ruled by Xboxes.


That's not glorious. That's peasantry.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> That's not glorious. That's peasantry.


PEECEE MUSTARD RACE FAG SPOTTED


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> That's not glorious. That's peasantry.





VinsCool said:


> PEECEE MUSTARD RACE FAG SPOTTED


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> PEECEE MUSTARD RACE FAG SPOTTED


Yeah. PC is awful. The framerate isn't nearly as cinematic. It's smooth unrealistic and gives me a headache.


----------



## Lucar (Nov 4, 2015)

Mustard is quite a tasty condiment. Very... Err... Yellow.

I also nominate @DinohScene for being JUST FABULOUS!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 4, 2015)

I nominate myself for being cat of the hour.  :^)


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 4, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I nominate myself for being cat of the hour.  :^)


You can't nominate yourself. That's gay.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> You can't nominate yourself. That's gay.



Only I can do that.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 4, 2015)

@ArnoDorian for being awesome and liking retro games and @Retr0Capez for being doge, just gotta love him. much true, very like


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 4, 2015)

I think that both @Bortz and @p1ngpong are noteworthy, as they have been keeping calm through this drama of members being banned and people accusing them for it.


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 5, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I think that both @Bortz and @p1ngpong are noteworthy, as they have been keeping calm through this drama of members being banned and people accusing them for it.


Hey! Don't mention them. That's oppression against people without hands.
You might trigger them. Use jazz hands instead next time.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 5, 2015)

DinohScene is nominated for being cool and being fabulous all of the time


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 5, 2015)

@VinsCool is okay in my book not a lot of people don't like him
edited to add @Sicklyboy for being awesome


----------



## nxwing (Nov 5, 2015)

@clank for sharing them really kewl and useful patches for AS


----------



## mgrev (Nov 5, 2015)

@Sicklyboy because he has da tru sweq


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 5, 2015)

@Black-Ice


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 5, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> @Black-Ice


who


----------



## endoverend (Nov 7, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> @Black-Ice


Is that the guy who doesn't have a legacy anymore?

Probably @Clarky and @Psionic Roshambo and @EMP Knightmare because they don't cuntribute to any of the shitposting that goes on here lol


----------



## Clarky (Nov 7, 2015)

lets go for @Flame, @Psionic Roshambo , @endoverend , @DinohScene , @GamerzHell9137 , @Terenigmaand @EMP Knightmare


----------



## Flame (Nov 7, 2015)

Clarky said:


> lets go for @Flame, @Psionic Roshambo , @endoverend , @DinohScene , @GamerzHell9137 , @Terenigmaand @EMP Knightmare


















ill go for @Clarky too


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2015)

So basically, all the shoutbox people?


----------



## Flame (Nov 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> So basically, all the shoutbox people?



is @Tom Bombadildo  on that list?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.






no.


checkmate Xbox One users.


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> So basically, all the shoutbox people?


I used to be in the shoutbox...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I used to be in the shoutbox...


Same :>


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Nov 7, 2015)

Notable or notorious lol


----------



## Swiftloke (May 8, 2016)

Uh Vinscool duh.


----------



## Luglige (May 8, 2016)

:-: I have not been cAlLLEd 2 dAY


----------



## BurningDesire (May 8, 2016)

I'd like to nominate my self.


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

@Ricken

(He?) Is annoying af


----------



## joyoshi (May 8, 2016)

@mgrev 
Because Kaden


----------



## OctopusRift (May 8, 2016)

Am I of any use?


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

@Swiftloke  for reviving this thread[/USER]


----------



## WeedZ (May 8, 2016)

Ricken said:


> @BurningDesire for reviving this thread


This has turned into a "banned for.." thread.


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> This has turned into a "banned for.." thread.


Hahaha...and Ninja'd. Misread post times


----------



## WeedZ (May 8, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Hahaha...and Ninja'd. Misread post times


My statement still stands lol


----------



## BurningDesire (May 8, 2016)

I was tagged... Yet, I wasn't... 0_0 illumati confirmed


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

Read the 2nd post on this page

oops


----------



## EarlAB (May 8, 2016)

@VinsCool
@Noctosphere
@Tomato Hentai

And my ass.
MY SHINY. CHROME. BABY BUTT. SILKY SMOOTH ASS.


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2016)

I nominate myself because boobs! ;O;


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 8, 2016)

I nominate myself again for being cat of the hour again. :^)


----------



## mgrev (May 8, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> @mgrev
> Because Kaden


Ilu <3


----------



## Logan Pockrus (May 9, 2016)

There's this awesome guy, he's probably the most fun person to be around on the 'temp, and he's brilliant.  His user name is @Logan Pockrus .


----------



## Ricken (May 9, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> There's this awesome guy, he's probably the most fun person to be around on the 'temp, and he's brilliant.  His user name is @Logan Pockrus .


Can I meet him?

O nvm


----------



## MsMidnight (May 9, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I nominate myself because boobs! ;O;


But mine are bigger ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (May 9, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> But mine are bigger ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## The Catboy (May 9, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> But mine are bigger ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Not being fondled enough


----------



## MsMidnight (May 9, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Nah they'd crash the temp


----------



## EarlAB (May 9, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Nah they'd crash the temp



PM please...


----------

